# 26th U.S. Indoor Champs



## HookupsXXX4 (Dec 4, 2003)

Hey All,
I don't ever remember a thread for the Champs on here, so I thought I would start one up. We are only a few months away, and I can say I can't wait! This will be the first time that I have entered. I know it will be a blast. Well, here it is,post away.

Jerry
*************
TEAM ShOrT BuS


----------



## WarpWind (Oct 21, 2003)

Can't wait. Are they taking reservations for rooms yet?


----------



## TRossiter (Jan 27, 2004)

when do you sign up?


----------



## NashRCracer (Aug 7, 2002)

mr bill said he was sending out forms to all the racers from last year soon and if you know you're going I would get a room now. mr bill added 19t touring and mybe 12th to the entrees so it will fill up quick. I have a new site starting up for the vegas race for the big races I go to. I'll have all the results like I do on http://www.nashrcracer.com just wait for the grand opening of my new site.


----------



## HookupsXXX4 (Dec 4, 2003)

To All- Get your rooms NOW. I already have. They will fill up quick. Double rooms go fast from what I hear. 19 turn will be a new class also. Man, I can't wait to see the action.

Nashracer- I have been following you and your site for a long time, maybe I can meet you thur the Champs. Are you planning on going to Halo for your warm up? I race there alot in the winter.

Jerry
*************
TEAM ShOrT BuS


----------



## HookupsXXX4 (Dec 4, 2003)

TRossiter said:


> when do you sign up?


Here is Mr.Bill e-mail:[email protected], get ahold of him for info.

Jerry 
*************
TEAM ShOrT BuS


----------



## DaWrench (Sep 26, 2001)

Son:

Try to bring my other son this year.

Nash:

what have you heard about the 19t class??? I am very interested as my son wants to run in it. 
please let me know

[email protected]


----------



## HookupsXXX4 (Dec 4, 2003)

From what I hear, there will be a 19-turn class, that anyone can run, even the Pros.

Jerry
*************
TEAM ShOrT BuS


----------



## NashRCracer (Aug 7, 2002)

hey Tim open motor for right now I don't think it's going to be a handout but that could change. and yes open to pro and what not. so the question would be will that kill 12th scale as the PROs can run 19 and mod touring instead of 12th mod and touring mod. you still have full ride drivers running stock so you'll have full ride people in 19t I think it's stupid to add another class but that's up to mr bill it's not my race. you kill the fun running 19t when the guy next to you just qualified for the "A" in mod and 19t. 
plus you'll still have the masters class. so you have 7 classes and 500 entrees if he sticks with his normal cut off. next he'll have brushless. I hope he doesn't run that stupid trinity spec car again. I'll stick to 12th scale if I can but I doubt that mod 12th will be much fun with me and 30 other factory guys. no-driving touring car people.... grumble grumble.

12th scale for life.


----------



## NashRCracer (Aug 7, 2002)

XXX4 thanks that's what the site is for. and i'll probably be in toledo friday night before cleveland so just keep a look out for my blue yellow and white.


----------



## HookupsXXX4 (Dec 4, 2003)

I'll have to look for you there or at the Champs. If they add 19 turn, you think that will kill stock 12th scale? I hope not, but I am running stock anyway. I have been in the hobby for almost 20 years, but I have only been running 12th scale for 2 winter seasons. In all them years, I have never really messed with a Mod motor. Sad, ain't it? I just like stock. Call me crazy.

Jerry
*************
TEAM ShOrT BuS


----------



## DaWrench (Sep 26, 2001)

Nash:

Hi,

thanks for the heads up on the 19t motors. now we just have to decide if we want to run with the mod guys. we like stock and have done well the last couple years and we were hoping 19t would be more for the A /B main stock drivers (us). 
I hope the 19t doesn't kill 1/12th scale. that's another class we would like to run. (again stock). mod looks fun......maybe later.
I hope to see you again this year at Cleveland

Thanks

Tim


----------



## Fred B (Sep 26, 2001)

I'm just hoping that 19 turn will clear out some of the guys from stock that have no reason to be there. Stock motors are fine for the masters class but there is a growing number of full ride guys running either stock 12th or touring. Maybe it's just me but I think that if you get a full ride from a car manufacturer you have no place in stock.

On the other hand, there are guys running mod that have no place there either.

I'm running mod 12th and 19 turn sedan this year...


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

The best part about 19t is that both the "pro" mod guys and stock guys can race against each other. I remember when I went to the Novak race I had Mike Blackstock on my left and Chris Dosek and Barry Baker on my right. It was great getting to race against them.

One thing that would clear up a lot of confusion and make more racers happy is if Mr. Bill would state what classes you can and can not run. Basically if you run any mod class you can only run any other 19t class and no stock classes of any car. Or if you run any stock class you can only run any 19t class but no mod classes. 

This would emliminate the guys that run stock 12th, stock TC, and then mod TC as most of the time they do it because they like to pull the trigger. It would make for a forced progression so more racers can get experience running faster classes rather then running stock and then straight to mod. I guess my big thing is if you enter a mod class you think you are good enough to handle it so you have no reason to run a stock class.


----------



## NashRCracer (Aug 7, 2002)

that's not necesarily true. I have for the last 4 years run both mod and stock 12th at Cleveland. I am about a 50% finisher in both classes I race mod because I like the speed and stock because I like the control but mostly because I dislike touring cars. I didn't say hate because I enjoy all forms of RC racing. I feel I get the most bang for my buck first but I know it takes a better driver to put power to the track with 2 wheels then 4. One of the reasons I like Cleveland so much was that in stock I could finish in the top 50% with 120 entrees. you have close racing and even closer mains. but when I run mod even though I fund my racing with all my own money I still put out enough effort to finish in the top 60% out of 60 entrees but if those entrees drop to 40 I'll probably end up in the bottom heat as some of the other less sponsored drivens will drop out and I'll have less of a level crowd to run with. I'm not out here setting tq I'm just filler in the mod class but I have fun and that's what it is all about. as for full ride drivers running stock like I said: unless the teams send the race directors a list of the 100% drivers it won't stop it's, all about stacking the field and getting your car to win even if it's stock. personally I would love to have a 12th scale nationals because you could have a tight track with 6 foot lanes and you wouldn't hear the touring car guys swearing you name eveytime they drove into a wall. trust me terry rott's design for cleveland last year was the best thing I ever drove on but I don't think the touring car drivers ever stopped saying it was too tight all week.


----------



## WarpWind (Oct 21, 2003)

NashRCracer said:


> ...I'm not out here setting tq I'm just filler in the mod class but I have fun and that's what it is all about.


I'm 100% with you there. If I was doing this stuff to bring home hardware, I'd have given it up a long time ago.

But, I'm not! I've got my room reserved and eagerly awaiting the entry forms so I mail them back ASAP. November just can't come soon enough...


----------



## HookupsXXX4 (Dec 4, 2003)

Warp Wind- I hear ya, but I am out for hardware. I know that I will not make the A, but even if it was the Z main, just to have something that said "Indoor Champ" hanging on my wall would be GREAT! You are right, Nov. is just to far away!

Jerry
*************
TEAM ShOrT BuS


----------



## Toxic1 (Nov 23, 2004)

*Champs sign up.*

When will the sign up sheets be available? or a web site to sign up.
And do you need your own transponder?

Thank you.


----------



## onefastdude (Nov 6, 2002)

No sign up sheets. You have to mail in your entry. And believe me you need to mail it in as soon as you get it. Entries fill up fast. I'm pretty sure that you will need a personal transponder this year!


----------



## Toxic1 (Nov 23, 2004)

onefastdude said:


> No sign up sheets. You have to mail in your entry. And believe me you need to mail it in as soon as you get it. Entries fill up fast. I'm pretty sure that you will need a personal transponder this year!


Where can one get the entry??


----------



## onefastdude (Nov 6, 2002)

[email protected] Send him an e-mail with your address.


----------



## CypressMidWest (Apr 30, 2002)

Personal Transponders only this year at the Champs. 

As for 19t, I think it's a great idea. I for one probably won't run it because I don't care for 19t , but I think it'll be a great chance for the sportsmen to run with the BIG GUNS, on a more level playing field. Of course I might just run 19t touring for a chance to take out my buddy Barry Baker. LOL!!


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

:dude: WOW


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

HookupsXXX4 said:


> Hey guys,
> It looks like the last thread was taken down. Why? Come on guys, there is no thread on Hobby Talk for this race, let keep it going. As some of you know, this is the BIGGEST race that some of will attend.
> 
> Jerry
> ...


Here it is, on page two.


----------



## CypressMidWest (Apr 30, 2002)

Greg Anthony said:


> :dude: WOW


 You know that was a joke Greg! If I took out Barry you know I'd never hear the end of it. Of course I could harrass on the mic him the whole weekend about it..............


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

how do i have the feeling you'll be harassing him anyways?


----------



## CypressMidWest (Apr 30, 2002)

Greg Anthony said:


> how do i have the feeling you'll be harassing him anyways?


 Because you're wise beyond your years!!


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

81.........days


----------



## HookupsXXX4 (Dec 4, 2003)

Has anyone got there info in the mail yet?

Jerry
*************
TEAM ShOrT BuS
MAXAMPS.COM


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Not yet, hoping to get it tomorrow.
79 days......... Oh yeah


----------



## glitcher (Aug 2, 2003)

I read on Tech-Talk that info packs were mailed this morning.There should be a PDF entry form at the web sight by Fri.
A download of the handbook is available now.

www.indoorchamps.com


----------



## WarpWind (Oct 21, 2003)

Hmmm. After looking through the rules, it didn't say anything about a handout 19t motor. Will there actually be a handout motor or will we be able to run any legal motor we bring....?


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

WarpWind said:


> Hmmm. After looking through the rules, it didn't say anything about a handout 19t motor. Will there actually be a handout motor or will we be able to run any legal motor we bring....?


Mr. Bill said on techtalk that it will be the Ultrabird 19t handout.


----------



## DaWrench (Sep 26, 2001)

Brian:

Hi,

ready for those Ultra Chickens......... will we see you in Cleveland this year??? and WarpWind: BRING THAT TAXI CAB.............

Thanks


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

DaWrench said:


> Brian:
> 
> Hi,
> 
> ...


If you see me it will be in the stands. I doubt I'll do much racing this winter as I'm still looking for one of those big kid job deals. 

Brian


----------



## DaWrench (Sep 26, 2001)

Brian:


Hi,

I know the feeling. I still have a job......... but I have been off since june. ongoing illness has kept me off work and house bound. last Saturday was the first time I had gotten out except to go to the doctors/hospital. we are hoping to race at Ceveland but may be joining you in the stands on Saturday/Sunday.
Hope you find something soon.....

Thanks


----------



## David Usnik (Oct 8, 2002)

Xpressman said:


> Mr. Bill said on techtalk that it will be the Ultrabird 19t handout.


How could that be? I just received the Champs rulebook from Mr. Bill with the rules for 19t included. It says "The endbell must incorporate a molded tab that keys it into a slot on the can, locking the timing at 24 degrees. Endbell timing may only be set at 24 degrees." The Ultrabird has adjustable timing. The only locked timing 19t from Trinity is the Chameleon 2.


----------



## DaWrench (Sep 26, 2001)

David:

Hi,

After reading the same post and others stating that the ultrabirds was the 19t motor at Cleveland and you posting this....... I'm wondering what really IS the motor. Mr Bill had posted the ultrabird. I haven't gotten my rule book yet so I'll have to go on what your posting. 
I really don't like either so............. it was just a filler class for Mini.


----------



## walterhenderson (May 8, 2002)

I really hope it as you say in the book. It would be nice if it were bring your own fixed timing motor like at the Noak and the IIC races.


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

This is straight from what Mr. Bill said on another site:

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

WE CHANGE MOTORS TO THE ULTRA BIRD THE RULES ARE JUST A GUIDE LINE, AND OF COURSE WE NOW HAVE ADJUSTABLE TIMING. 

FLYER ENTERY FORM IS AT WWW.INDOORCHAMPS .COM


----------



## mcsquish (Jan 31, 2003)

Xpressman said:


> If you see me it will be in the stands. I doubt I'll do much racing this winter as I'm still looking for one of those big kid job deals.
> 
> Brian


Brian, don't you have to look first? :tongue: J/K and stop looking on thoes "questionable web pages". Too bad you arn't going this year, you'll be missed. If I end up going that is.


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

mcsquish said:


> Brian, don't you have to look first? :tongue: J/K and stop looking on thoes "questionable web pages". Too bad you arn't going this year, you'll be missed. If I end up going that is.


Did the painter displace you this year...hahahah


----------



## Stealth_RT (Aug 5, 2002)

Entry dropped in the mail today!  I'm so excited, I might mess myself.


----------



## CypressMidWest (Apr 30, 2002)

How'd this end up on page two?


----------



## mcsquish (Jan 31, 2003)

Xpressman said:


> Did the painter displace you this year...hahahah


Ya, shows where I rate with him. Oh well, I figure if I can't go, I still have something fun to play with :devil:. I should be there on Sun. though.


----------



## CypressMidWest (Apr 30, 2002)

Bump, ya'll!!


----------



## David Usnik (Oct 8, 2002)

*Racing on Thanksgiving?*

Yeah! This will be my first Champs and I can't wait.


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

CypressMidWest said:


> Bump, ya'll!!


Save it for the track Ian...hehehehehe


----------



## kropy (Jan 22, 2003)

mcsquish said:


> Ya, shows where I rate with him. Oh well, I figure if I can't go, I still have something fun to play with :devil:. I should be there on Sun. though.


Are you talking about your brother & dad again.:jest: 

Gre.. Sorry I ment to say Brian chucka chucka chikity chuck!!!!!


----------



## DaWrench (Sep 26, 2001)

CypressMidWest:

You are my HERO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

kolors by kropy said:


> Are you talking about your brother & dad again.:jest:
> 
> Gre.. Sorry I ment to say Brian chucka chucka chikity chuck!!!!!


chucka chucka chucka


----------



## CypressMidWest (Apr 30, 2002)

DaWrench said:


> CypressMidWest:
> 
> You are my HERO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 I do what I can, I'm just glad it's appreciated!! Long Live the 3AM pratice round at the Champs!!!


----------



## CypressMidWest (Apr 30, 2002)

Xpressman said:


> Save it for the track Ian...hehehehehe


 I only hack your brother...... and hey, he deserves it!!


----------



## DaWrench (Sep 26, 2001)

Yup!!!!!!!

I'm trainin right now. never in bed before 5am and up by 7am. (now if I can only get Mini to sleep less I'd be all set).


----------



## CypressMidWest (Apr 30, 2002)

DaWrench said:


> Yup!!!!!!!
> 
> I'm trainin right now. never in bed before 5am and up by 7am. (now if I can only get Mini to sleep less I'd be all set).


 Good luck with that one!!


----------



## DaWrench (Sep 26, 2001)

CypressMidWest:

Hi,

I'm doing ok with it (it'a amazing the things you can find to burn up time with these days...........) plus it helps with those 16 hours days I have coming up next week. Mini......well school keeps getting in the way.... something about learning.......... maybe in a couple of years Mini will be ready for no sleep and all play


CypressMidWest is my Hero!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Max (Oct 11, 2003)

I was wondering if the intellect 3800's are legal for this event??

Max


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Quote:
Originally Posted by MR.BILL
YES ON IB 3800 

Infinite Power 3800 CELLS WILL NOT BE ALLOWED AT THE US INDOOR CHAMPS


----------



## CypressMidWest (Apr 30, 2002)

Max said:


> I was wondering if the intellect 3800's are legal for this event??
> 
> Max


 Intellect 3800 (ib3800's) are legal. Grepow/Infinite cells are not.


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

I ahve a ? How do I contact who is runninng the indoor champs 
Is That Mr Bill?


----------



## onefastdude (Nov 6, 2002)

Yes, Mr. Bill ([email protected])


----------



## CypressMidWest (Apr 30, 2002)

Promatchracer said:


> I ahve a ? How do I contact who is runninng the indoor champs
> Is That Mr Bill?


 Go to www.indoorchamps.com, register and you can post on the official forum of the US Indoor Champs. Mr. Bill can be found most easily there.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

INDOOR CHAMPS 2005

Per Mr. Bill............

NO 2stage JACO TIRES


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

John Warner said:


> INDOOR CHAMPS 2005
> 
> Per Mr. Bill............
> 
> NO 2stage JACO TIRES


Where did you read this? Seams strange being they were allowed last year and won 12th mod.


----------



## Brian Rice (Feb 21, 2005)

Try this:

http://www.indoorchamps.com/XMB/viewthread.php?tid=7&page=1


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Yep, that's where I got it from.


----------



## 1armed1 (Aug 13, 2004)

What is the stock handout motor for this race?


----------



## tafog (Apr 23, 2004)

it has not been said for sure, but I would think they will use same purple monster they used last year ..

you going Dayton

-Tracey


----------



## 1armed1 (Aug 13, 2004)

Thanks Tracey, Yea I'm going.You?


----------



## tafog (Apr 23, 2004)

oh yea wouldn't miss it see you there


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

David Lee
ROAR Director of Competition

We reworded the rules on foam tires at the ROAR meeting 10 days ago to make it clear the JACO two stage tire complies. They have been racing it in our events for a little over an entire season of racing.

THE CHAMPS HAVE ALWAYS USED THE ROAR RULES AS A GUIDELINE FOR THE RACE SO IN LIGHT OF THIS RULING WE WILL ALLOW THE JACO 2STAGE TIRES AT THE INDOOR CHAMPS 

THANKS MR.BILL


----------



## olderthendirt (May 31, 2005)

*Us Indoor Champs*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Over 40 Entries In Two Days ,we Are Now Past 400 We Can Take Up To 500 Entries We Will Keep Updating


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Gettin my stuff ready!!!


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

knapster said:


> Gettin my stuff ready!!!


Wished I were so lucky!


----------



## 1armed1 (Aug 13, 2004)

My stuff is pretty much ready, but I can't leave untill after work on wednesday.


----------



## FLCL (Aug 29, 2005)

1armed1:

Hi,

I taalked to Tim today. told him about you post about Cleveland and Jason. He Thanked you for the offer. Jason was not entered in anything as Tim is sick and can't go. Jason decided not to go. they are hoping for Novak race.

Fluri


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

I'll have links to sites (such as RCTech and rc50.com) that have updates, pics, and videos off of the onroadracing.com website so you will have an easy place to go to to get to everything for this race. 

If you will be providing updates/pics/etc feel free to send me the info to:[email protected] and I'll get it on there.

Wish I could be there this year!

-Rich


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Clevelands heat boards can be viewed here...........

http://www.indoorchamps.com/XMB/viewthread.php?tid=7&page=4


----------



## WarpWind (Oct 21, 2003)

Hey, I'm in race 29. Or at least Willwam DeRuiter is in race 29. And as usual, Larry will be passing me lap after lap! Can't wait!


----------



## NashRCracer (Aug 7, 2002)

it's started
check out the ballroom

http://www.rc50.com/modules.php?name=coppermine&file=thumbnails&album=16

more to come...


----------



## sheath (Jan 1, 1970)

Tracey Fogelson,
If you see this and have access to a printer and a PC with Acrobat Reader, here is a link to the flyer for the New Year's Day Race at Summit.

http://home.comcast.net/~scottaheath/pdf/Newyears2006.pdf


----------



## Al Spina Fan (Oct 29, 2004)

Anyone have the main results? The rcresults site only has 1/12 mod.


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Go to rcresults and click on "Main Starting Order" and then click on the "Results" link for the race you are interested in.

-Rich


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

Rich,

You missed an awesome Champs!! Rice and Goetz both had solid A-Main runs all weekend long, but werent able to put them in. And as you know-almost the whole 12th stock A-Main was on about 2-sec gap!! 

Ray


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Yeah, that looked super tight! I'm glad I didn't go. I couldn't stand the butt kicking. LOL! Lots of super fast folks in the lower mains so that definitely showed how tight it all was.

Congrats on your runs! 

I am thinking of hitting the IIC race in Vegas next year. This was the last year for the Miles Brothers to go to Cleveland but they want to go to Vegas next year. So, we all are planning on gonig to that.

-Rich


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Rich Chang said:


> Go to rcresults and click on "Main Starting Order" and then click on the "Results" link for the race you are interested in.
> 
> -Rich


I can't find the results anywhere. All I can find is the mains listing before starting.


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

For each race there is a green button with "results" next to it in the upper left of that table. Click on "results."

-Rich


----------



## Stealth_RT (Aug 5, 2002)

I heard alot of ppl saying they weren't going to Cleveland next year. Like all of Team Losi. Seems like alot of teams are only hitting Vegas instead.


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

I got permission from the wife to go to Vegas next year so I'll be going to that instead of Cleveland.  Now, I just need to convince work. LOL!


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

YOu are work dummy!! :lol: So tell yourself-"I am going to Vegas" then answer yourself and say "OK". See easy!!

I'm going too!!


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

LOL! That's true. You are always on top of things. 

I heard the race date and location may be changing? I guess I shouldn't hijack this thread with this topic.


----------



## Apl Hed (Mar 6, 2002)

wow, good job paul, the only racer to get 26 laps in mod touring. i tend to see terry's name in alot of these a-mains, lol, good job terry. im definately going next year, the "ole lady" will just have to go to the in laws for thanx giving alone next year, lol.


----------



## Apl Hed (Mar 6, 2002)

sry, also good job andrew knapp for his 2nd in the E and youre tekin ride, scooter is very cool. gj.

c-ya


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Apl....... PM right back at ya!!


----------



## Spoiler (Sep 12, 2003)

here is a question for ya guyz what is the miniumum track width lane for onroad racing for carpet?


----------



## Apl Hed (Mar 6, 2002)

8 foot??????? i think


----------



## WarpWind (Oct 21, 2003)

Spoiler said:


> here is a question for ya guyz what is the miniumum track width lane for onroad racing for carpet?


According to ROAR rules, 1/12th scale onroad has minimum of 6 feet. 1/10th scale onroad and offroad is a minimum of 8 feet.

But then, the Indoor Champs isn't a ROAR race. And after looking through the Champs handbook, it doesn't say any lane size. Probably an agreement between the organizer and track crew.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

I like em whe they're tight. The lanes of course!


----------



## Spoiler (Sep 12, 2003)

ok thanks...My track is layed out for a 7' straightaway and 7'6" technical


----------



## Apl Hed (Mar 6, 2002)

Spoiler said:


> ok thanks...My track is layed out for a 7' straightaway and 7'6" technical


 raced today at wmrc, we had like 3-4 foot lanes in the tightest areas, we know what tight tracks are over here lol. makes ya a good driver i guess.


----------

